# All Superheroes Club



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2013)

How about an all out, goddamn war among the comic universe? Include anyone you got... DC , Marvel, DarkHorse (Ghost Rider, Hell Boy, The Mask ), Image (DarkHawk, Spawn, Witchblade) ... and ofcourse Raj Comics . 
Include more.....
My favourite fight will be:-- "HULK vs Superman" (aw man!) and this one is also on the Internet with some animation videos on YouTube. .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> How about an all out, goddamn war among the comic universe?



Should that include Japanese Comics, i.e. Manga? if yes then DC and marvel are doomed.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know any of the Japanese characters man... is Goku japanese?


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/172777-super-heroes-villains-discussion-thread.html


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/172777-super-heroes-villains-discussion-thread.html


Thanks buddy, that thread seem to be alive! . Would have been nicer if you had created it in "Fight Club" but let's chit-chat there .


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe MODS can move that thread to Fight Club..


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

May be/.....


----------

